# Träge Goldfische



## rubinrot (27. Mai 2008)

Liebe Fischfreunde,

in unserem 1000 L Teich wohnen seit einigen Wochen drei Goldfische... 2 sind so 20 cm lang, einer ein bisschen größer... am Anfang waren sie schüchtern, als wir angefangen haben sie zu füttern gabs erstmal nur für jeden ein Pellet um zu kucken ob sie überhaupt noch da sind, weil sie sonst nur am trüben Grund waren... Seit es jetzt wieder so warm ist, ist der Teich noch grüner als sonst (aber keine rausfischbaren Algen) und die Fische sind ziemlich nah an der Oberfläche, meistens beieinander.... sie stehen grade, schnappen nicht nach Luft, Pilz oder Verletzungen sind auch nicht zu sehen... 

Sie zupfen ab und zu an den Wurzeln der Schwimmpflanzen, sind aber sonst sehr langsam unterwegs... sie hauen auch nicht ab wenn man die Hand ins Wasser streckt...

Ist denen zu warm? Sollte man sie mal rausfischen um sie genau anzuschauen (ist das nicht zuviel stress?)? Ich denke das Wasser sollte man prüfen, ich hab nur den ph wert gecheckt, der ist ok...

Ich fand ja Fische wären keine gute Idee, aber meine Nichte wollte unbedingt und mein Bruder hat sie sich dann breitschlagen lassen und kam dann mit drei Fischlis an - jetzt soll's denen auch gut gehen...

Danke für eure Anregungen...
Grüße
-- Gabi


----------



## Frank (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Träge Goldfische*

Hallo Gabi,

das grüne im Teich sind immer noch Algen, allerdings handelt es sich jetzt wohl um Schwebealgen.
Die kann man auch nicht rausfiltern. Einzige Maßnahme diese zu bekämpfen:
Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmal Pflanzen.

Die Wasserwerte solltest du unbedingt messen - auch den Sauerstoffgehalt, wenn die Fische nach Luft schnappen, könnte das ein Indiz für Sauerstoffmangel sein.  

Wie warm ist denn das Wasser bei dir zur Zeit?
1000 Liter ist für die Fischhaltung nicht sehr viel, da kann sich das Wasser schon schnell aufheizen. 
Haben die Fische eine Möglichkeit sich im Schatten einer Pflanze zu verstecken? z. B. unter Seerosenblättern?


----------

